# Firebird Raceway, Phoenix, AZ



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

I will be taking my car down to Firebird this Friday Feb. 13 to drag the 1/4 mile for the first time. My car is completely stock so I won't be getting any extra performance but I'm really excited to drag my car and see how it can perform. Let me know if you live in the area and we could all get together at the track. :cheers:


----------



## Optimus310 (Feb 9, 2004)

you should wait until the SCO (Sport Compact Only) night. That way you run against cars on the same class are yours. Usually Fridays there is a bunch of Domestic Muscle cars and a few inports.
Any way the next SCO will be on March 20. It will be fun :hal:


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

That sounds like a good idea. I'm still going to go this Friday out of curiosity and because I've been wanting to this for a while. 

Are you going by yourself or with a group, let me know, maybe we can all meet and hang out. What time does the SCO start and how much do they charge. Thx.


----------



## Optimus310 (Feb 9, 2004)

I usually go with The Maxima guys and some of my friends with an SER-Spec V, first Gen Altima, 00 Civic Si, and a bunch of the guys from azmaximas.org. 
Its really fun, maybe next time we go you'll like to come with us. We usually meet at the parking lot of Frys Electronics


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

That would be tight. How do you guys get in contact, is there like a email list you guys have, let me know.


----------



## Optimus310 (Feb 9, 2004)

usually we post it on our local board ww.azmaximas.org. An the other guys are just my friends from back in da-day  so I just call them
One of the members works at www.southwestautoworks.com and they usually sponsor all those events. So he tells us when all the good stuff happens


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool, I just registered to your azmaxima.org site. 

Does it get pretty packed at the track, I mean, how many runs do you get to actually run while you are there. I want to put at least 4 or 5 runs.


----------



## Optimus310 (Feb 9, 2004)

If you get there early, You can get more than 5 runs.
Be there at a a few minutes before 6 and you can be one of the first ones to race.
It get packed at around 10-11, but you can still run many times.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Damn I can't wait to get out there again. Car still needs the motor put in though (rb20det)  I'll hit you kids up again though when I'm ready to head out like a fetus. :hal:


----------



## naucrx (Feb 11, 2004)

*Sir*

Art, I don't think they let 200SX's race at the track. When I asked someone at the track, he told me "You Can't Do That!" :cheers:


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

I will probably end up going on friday, the only thing that sucks is that it's 17 buck to race before it was 15.


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

phx92se-r said:


> I will probably end up going on friday, the only thing that sucks is that it's 17 buck to race before it was 15.


Hahah, no, no, "You can't do that", Doug, if you aren't doing anything this Friday we should go and check our times.


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

phx92se-r said:


> I will probably end up going on friday, the only thing that sucks is that it's 17 buck to race before it was 15.


What mods have you added to your Se-r?


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Damn I can't wait to get out there again. Car still needs the motor put in though (rb20det)  I'll hit you kids up again though when I'm ready to head out like a fetus. :hal:


What happened to your motor originally, did it blow up?


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

just a header and a POP charger, my best time at speed world was [email protected], but some how I always run slower times at firebird.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fastmode said:


> What happened to your motor originally, did it blow up?



No, I bought it not running. the KA24E had a blow head. I'm parting out the engine bay if you know anyone that needs KA parts in AZ. I bought the car for only $150 and no that is not a typo. It's one of the more pristine 89's out there. And it became my project car. And the project is turning out to be huge because I'm converting it to right hand drive. You can track my progress in this thread if you feel like it. So I might not have the best times when I finally get that motor in there because I won't be used to shifting with my left hand. Oh well.. hopefully I can get out there soon. And did I read that right??? they raised the price to run to $17 at firebird??? WTF!!! fuck that. How much is it at speedworld. I'm in the middle of both of them pretty much. Both are damn far either way.


----------

